# Hair Sheep Ram Lamb-Breeding Age?



## OzarkSerenityAcres (May 28, 2018)

I have been reading other threads and had these questions. Does the age of all sheep breeds go by rule of thumb of 4mos as breeding age? Has anyone had any HAIR SHEEP younger? What is your rule for weaning ram lambs off and separating from ewes?
Thank you for your honest answers. We have 4 ram lambs this year that are presently a month and half old. A couple are practicing their mounting skills well. Playing you could say....no 'real' action! But I want to pull them at the appropriate time so as not to have unwanted kin!!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 28, 2018)

Even ewes will mount other sheep as well when they are days old and it's just something that they do.  Ram lambs can breed as early as 4 months old depending on their physical condition.  4-5 months is what is advertised but we pull our bigger ram lambs at around 3 1/2 months.  We have had a couple that got to 85 pounds or more at 3 months and they pull their dams down since they are still nursing so we pull as much based on size as age.  I have one that I moved out yesterday that isn't even quite two months old that is 65 pounds and stands as tall as his dam.


----------

